# IF YOU GET SHOT



## mazda3mazdaspeed (3 Oct 2004)

If you are shot and recover with no complications, are you still able to serve in the army or are you discharged? What are the rules for having protein powder on base?


----------



## NavyGrunt (3 Oct 2004)

mazda3mazdaspeed said:
			
		

> What are the rules for having protein powder on base?


 Theres no problem. During the classroom portion of my QL I use to drink it on my "stand easy's". As for the rest of it unless things have changed you can still serve when you recover and you are good to go.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (3 Oct 2004)

mazda3mazdaspeed said:
			
		

> If you are shot and recover with no complications, are you still able to serve in the army or are you discharged?



Depends on whether or not your sergeant was the one shooting you.


----------



## George Wallace (3 Oct 2004)

It depends on how serious you were shot......If you have a full recovery and have suffered no incapacitation, there would be no need to release you.  There wouldn't be enough people in Canada as replacements, in time of war, to release every member of the CF who was shot. 

GW


----------



## the 48th regulator (3 Oct 2004)

you are not discharged, in fact I was back to work up in Pet to finish my contract two weeks after I was injured, and I was shot multiple times.

tess


----------



## Zoomie (4 Oct 2004)

Yeah Man, that must have sucked.  Drunk "soldiers" with AK's - and you only with a flimsy Ilitis beneath you.  Being an ex-QYRang, I cried when I saw the Iltis at the War Museum - poor poor jeep.  

Back to the subject at hand - if you are wounded (ie Shot), a Medical Review Board would sit and determine to what extent your injuries affect your ability to do your job.  If your medical category is no longer sufficient for your MOC, they will most likely recommend an office job for you, vice punting you on the street.  Officially your medical category could be below the recruiting standards, but so long as you don't leave the CF and attempt to get back in later, you'll be OK.


----------



## M.O. (4 Oct 2004)

Getting shot man, why would you get shot, and man I would not want to continue this "job" if I was shot. If it can happen once it camn hapen again so I would quit.


----------



## MikeM (4 Oct 2004)

Why would someone get shot? Perhaps because they are serving on operations overseas in a hostile territory where a significant risk is posed to someone's life? You speak like a coward. Soldiers know the risks, and accept them, we don't stop working just because theres a chance we can be injured. Our job is to protect freedom and maintain peace, not quit when the going gets tough.


----------



## Goober (4 Oct 2004)

Why would someone get shot? I don't really know, but maybe because they are protecting what we take for granted every day... the true north, strong.. and free.


----------



## M.O. (4 Oct 2004)

Well i respect what your opinion is of me MikeM but tell me am I a coward or just smart when it comes to liking myself not shot and living and being selfish in this situation is not a bad thing in my eyes. Anyways well why did the guy get shot anyways, and how and by who?


----------



## 1feral1 (4 Oct 2004)

Back in the early 90's a CF soldier even lost a leg in a mine strike in the FRY, and although he was minus a limb, after he recovered, he smartly marched up to recieve an award with his 'new leg', and he was still kept in the system.

Now thats professionalism!

Regards,

Wes


----------



## Michael Dorosh (4 Oct 2004)

Wesley H. Allen said:
			
		

> Back in the early 90's a CF soldier even lost a leg in a mine strike in the FRY, and although he was minus a limb, after he recovered, he smartly marched up to recieve an award with his 'new leg', and he was still kept in the system.
> 
> Now thats professionalism!
> 
> ...



Douglas Bader stayed in after losing both legs.... 

It's a silly question for which there is no definitive answer.  In 1944, the Canadian Army instituted the tri-wound scheme - meaning you didn't get relieved from combat duty until you had been injured "otherwise than trivially" THREE TIMES.

Being hard up for manpower will also have an effect on the outcome....


----------



## Cpl4Life (4 Oct 2004)

M.O. said:
			
		

> Well i respect what your opinion is of me MikeM but tell me am I a coward or just smart when it comes to liking myself not shot and living and being selfish in this situation is not a bad thing in my eyes. Anyways well why did the guy get shot anyways, and how and by who?



The reason no one is answering you is because there are things that just are not discussed with strangers.   Asking why the guy got shot "anyways", and "how and by who" makes you sound like you're 12 years old for gods sake. If a guy has been shot show some respect for christ sake.


----------



## Cpl4Life (4 Oct 2004)

M.O. said:
			
		

> Getting shot man, why would you get shot, and man I would not want to continue this "job" if I was shot. If it can happen once it camn hapen again so I would quit.



A hell of a lot more civilians are shot and killed every day in Canada than CF members.   So, if buddy walking down the street gets shot in Toronto/Vancouver/Montreal/ its happened once, so maybe you best not visit any city where there has been a random shooting cause "If it can happen once it camn hapen again".


----------



## pbi (4 Oct 2004)

> Tonight drink and take pleasure with the women of this town my scums for in the morning we wage war, a war that has never been seen even to the Gods, this war shall give deserts pool that are larger then oceans of blood and the bones of the dead will be the snow never seen to this land. Man!!!



Where did you get this stupid quote from?


----------



## the 48th regulator (4 Oct 2004)

ain't if funny how someone can have a quote regarding rape, killing, pillaging, and burning yet talks about runnin g when the leads starts dancing.

tess

I think M.O you should just sling yer ruck and move on.


----------



## Piccillo (4 Oct 2004)

Recently a man was shot while sitting in the back of an APC (or a hummer, i honestly dont remember) and the bullet went threw his chest, and bounched off his spine, he was in the hospital, in bed and far as he knew, he was going to loose the use of his legs for the rest of his life. he just said "I hope that i can re-gain the use of my legs, and continue to serve in the marines"

a short time later, he was informed that his legs, in fact were going to recover fully. to THAT he said "i hope i can still fight [in the marines]"

This man, IMO is truly a "hardcore" man. he came literally less then an inch from loosing the use of his legs, and during recovery he hopes he can go out, and fight another day. props to him, we should all be so brave.


----------



## M.O. (4 Oct 2004)

The only reason I posted that which I did was because I myself am not in the army and am just interested upon a few topics here. Add to that I have the right to come here is that not so? Anyways my hopes are not of fighting but of peace in a way and I myself wont be shot(at least I hope) as a pharmacist, dentist, or heart surgeon(have not decided yet) Anyways that is what I put and if you consider me cowardly then let it be so but as I stated I do not know how he got shot or in what situation so I cannot fully respond to this in the manner which I wish to do. Anyways should I be in a war and got shot then what else would I do other then fight to the end and not sit and say oh I'm hit help me. Truly the whole concept of war now is stupid unlike it was in the elder days(B.C.) where one battled to the ned and died with honor. Now I'm not saying that I dont respect What you guy's in the army are doing, I'm just stating my own opinion.


----------



## the 48th regulator (4 Oct 2004)

I won't even bother quoting the whole post I think this says it all, 

_war is stupid now but not "in the elder days"......._

man oh man oh man oh man.....(as I walk away shaking my head)  

I am off to the mess anyone care to join me?....

tess


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (4 Oct 2004)

MO perhaps if you showed more decorum and respect for people that may have been or know of people that have been shot you would not be seen as such a moron.


----------



## Infanteer (4 Oct 2004)

Although well intentioned at the start, this thread has quickly become ridiculous.  If nothing of further value is to come from here, I guess we can lock it.


----------



## the 48th regulator (4 Oct 2004)

agreed,

I think mazda got his answer

cheers Infanteer.

tess


----------



## M.O. (4 Oct 2004)

Ok this is all that I shall say, I am sorry for having done such a stupid thing and hope that all of you can accept this apoligy. I have my opinions and you guys have yours. As for the whole getting shot and returning to the army. Well I am sorry I cannot answer that question for I know not the answer. Anyways thanks for reading and once again hope you guys can forgive me.


----------



## MikeM (4 Oct 2004)

I think it's time you leave.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (4 Oct 2004)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> Although well intentioned at the start, this thread has quickly become ridiculous. If nothing of further value is to come from here, I guess we can lock it.



I guess your right. I did once, it got unlocked, but I'm doing it again. If any of the Staff have a reason to reopen it, you can PM me.


----------

